# Rear Camera won't turn off



## exxcaliber2k (Jan 11, 2014)

2014 Cruze Eco, manual transmission. 199k miles.

After reversing and putting into drive, rear camera does not turn off, reverse lights remain turned on. infotainment system is unresponsive. cruise control doesn't work.

After getting up to about 30mph and 3rd gear, camera goes off, lights go out, cruise control fails to work. 

If I let car set off for a few hours and I don't put it reverse, cruise control works as normal.

Is there a switch or position sensor in the gear shifter that could be going bad?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

If your reverse lights are staying on it sounds like maybe a shift cable adjustment. The camera and lights are staying on so your car thinks it's still in reverse for whatever reason. Maybe just a sticky switch or something.


----------



## exxcaliber2k (Jan 11, 2014)

anyone know where those switches may be?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

On a automatic, I think it's on the transmission where the linkage connects. It may be the same for the manual.


----------



## skildude (Apr 22, 2020)

I am having the same problem with my 2013 cruze ECO. I've replaced both sensors on the tranny, all 4 park assist sensors, and the park assist module. When I start the car, The camera turns on but will go out after getting to about 20 mph or 10 seconds of moving forward. The cruise control doesn't work and the blind spot indicators dont function. However, the blindspot indicator lights do turn on when the car starts. This tells me that they are functional just not on when driving. About the only sensors I haven't changed are the clutch and brake sensors.
Any ideas?

Please note that prior to replacing the park assist sensors I was having random beeping from cars approaching me from the rear and the camera turning on and off repeatedly. The camera and sensor would activate every time I stopped at a light, as well. After replacing the module and sensors, I get the park assist camera turning on at start up without being in reverse and no cruise control at 40+ mph


----------



## jamison (Mar 30, 2021)

exxcaliber2k said:


> 2014 Cruze Eco, manual transmission. 199k miles.
> 
> After reversing and putting into drive, rear camera does not turn off, reverse lights remain turned on. infotainment system is unresponsive. cruise control doesn't work.
> 
> ...





exxcaliber2k said:


> 2014 Cruze Eco, manual transmission. 199k miles.
> 
> After reversing and putting into drive, rear camera does not turn off, reverse lights remain turned on. infotainment system is unresponsive. cruise control doesn't work.
> 
> ...


im having the same problem but with my traction control button it wont go off anymore 2011 eco manual


----------



## skildude (Apr 22, 2020)

jamison said:


> im having the same problem but with my traction control button it wont go off anymore 2011 eco manual


You may have a wheel speed sensor or magnet that went bad. If you are in a northern state that is a place to start. 
For the backup camera and lights. I've replaced pretty much every sensor on the car. I'm left with The Body control module either being bad or a short going to the BCM.


----------

